# Knit purses featured on Shark Tank last night



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sure many of you saw the episode last night featuring Sarah Oliver and her hand-knit purses. She is located here in the county where I live but I'd never heard of her before. A small clutch purse sells for over $100. She has a group of knitters from the Redwood Retirement home and I think she said she paid them $17 per unit. I assume they knit the basic item and then it goes off somewhere for finishing. I would like to become one of her knitters not for the money but for something to do. She got a $250,000 investment from Shark Tank...not too shabby. Her knitters are called the Purlettes and there are several websites about them and the purses.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I'm sure many of you saw the episode last night featuring Sarah Oliver and her hand-knit purses. She is located here in the county where I live but I'd never heard of her before. A small clutch purse sells for over $100. She has a group of knitters from the Redwood Retirement home and I think she said she paid them $17 per unit. I assume they knit the basic item and then it goes off somewhere for finishing. I would like to become one of her knitters not for the money but for something to do. She got a $250,000 investment from Shark Tank...not too shabby. Her knitters are called the Purlettes and there are several websites about them and the purses.


Yes I saw the episode. It looks like her purses are felted. Since she said she sells on line perhaps you can contact her through her website.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed it !!!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Love it when real people can be seen behind the scenes of some of the products. How refreshing is that? sounds as tho she enlists a lot of knitters, and sounds like they enjoy what they do, and give them something to get up for in the mornings! Lucky folks!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't see it but I hope the purses are small for $17 she pays them. She is making $83 off each one. Do you think they will sell at $100??


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently they've been selling or the "Sharks" wouldn't have invested with her. Some of the larger purses go for $300+!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's a link to an article from the Contra Costa Times that has some info about the knitters (The Purlettes) and Sara Oliver. It gives the names of some of the knitters. Maybe you could contact the newspaper for info to contact Sara??:

http://www.contracostatimes.com/breaking-news/ci_29203279/marin-woman-pitches-handbag-venture-shark-tank


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


If you look at the Purlettes website you'll see that the knitters don't feel exploited but happy to be involved. There are certainly other costs involved other than the $17 (I think that is the correct number) and she provides the materials. The knitters are doing something they love to do to start with, and feel part of something. At my age I understand that completely.


----------



## dianeroy (Mar 5, 2014)

She has other labour, for felting and putting the purse together, plus add-ons: broaches, handles, feet, magnet closer, then there is overhead, heat, light, rent. So she isn't making $83. per purse. I checked the web-site and the handbag are lovely.

http://saraholiverhandbags.com


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

The first I didn't watch it and it was about knitting! Phooey on me!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Missed it too! The bags do look nice.
I guess my next felting project&#128516;


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


The people who are knitting these purses are in retirement centers and are so happy to be able to have these purses to knit. They look forward to knitting them. One of the comments made by one of the ladies who did not get enough wool said that it was not enough to keep her busy for the entire week and what would she do when she ran out of wool. This is not sweat-shop labor at all. She is going to get other senior community centers involved in the making of these purses.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I believe Sarah told the Sharks that the total cost to produce a bage is about $43.00.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really cute bags


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


Lori Greiner, the queen of QVC made the comments that people often don't value enough the elderly in society. She felt that Sarah Oliver has given them something to be excited about. They are feeling a part of something. They need to constantly feel important and valued.

So, it is not just a matter of what they get paid and is not sweat-shop labor. Sarah said that the blue bag called the "Resort" is their best seller and it costs $47.00 to make and retails for $225.00.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Lori Greiner, the queen of QVC made the comments that people often don't value enough the elderly in society. She felt that Sarah Oliver has given them something to be excited about. They are feeling a part of something. They need to constantly feel important and valued.
> 
> So, it is not just a matter of what they get paid and is not sweat-shop labor. Sarah said that the blue bag called the "Resort" is their best seller and it costs $47.00 to make and retails for $225.00.


Those "sharks" wouldn't have invested if they didn't see the potential. I don't see this as exploiting the elderly...I am almost 85 and would love to be part of that "team." It is feeling useful and part of something important. More power to the Purlettes +1 and Sarah! Hope she seeks some knitters in Novato (same county).


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Darn! I sometimes watch the show but missed it this week. I have made many felted purses for myself, gifts, and sold some. I really like the purses and use them all the time. Get many compliments on them and the people I have made them for do also. Sounds like a nice business, for her and the knitters. Should do well!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Heck the money she is taking in you should be paid. Try contacting her and see if you can become one of the knitters. I think it is a great thing for the seniors. Good luck.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

I just looked up her site as well as the purlettes. Very interesting. The purses are lovely. They are felted and many different styles!!!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


Actually not. She is giving these retirees some in their 80s and 90s something to do and to feel they are still productive. No amount of money can do that. I applaud her for thinking of the elderly and giving them an outlet. Besides every small bit of cash helps when you get older believe me I know as at 73 I'm still doing craft shows every weekend under a tent with all the labor that entails.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

They are cute bags, but anyone would be mad to pay the prices for a felted purse.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> I didn't see it but I hope the purses are small for $17 she pays them. She is making $83 off each one. Do you think they will sell at $100??


They may do the knitting, but I bet she supplies the yarn, felts the purses, adds lining and handles and the broach. Then there are costs involved with marketing, transportation and shipping. Her net profit is probably less that the $17.00 she pays the stitchers.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this episode. It was interesting. The little clip she showed of the women talking about what they do was heartwarming. They were full of spunk. Great to see.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I love that show and I did see it the other night. There is also one man that knits along with the women. I think it is great for the knitters. Good luck to them all.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> Apparently they've been selling or the "Sharks" wouldn't have invested with her. Some of the larger purses go for $300+!


Designer bags in shops in the mall are that expensive and more.
And they are likely made overseas.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I just watched the video clip on CTv tv canada-

http://www.ctv.ca/SharkTank.aspx

It is Episode 10 it is the third ask very interesting and purses do look lovely

People in US can go here

http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank

Hope this helps


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think she should pay them more based on the cost she charges. Perhaps a percentage of what she charges the consumer. The purses are gorgeous but way out of my price range!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

gma11331 said:


> Those "sharks" wouldn't have invested if they didn't see the potential. I don't see this as exploiting the elderly...I am almost 85 and would love to be part of that "team." It is feeling useful and part of something important. More power to the Purlettes +1 and Sarah! Hope she seeks some knitters in Novato (same county).


 :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Connie9253 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cute bags. Those prices are something.


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

I have to Agee with the labor issue. How long does it take to knot one? Sounds like she is taking advantage of the ladies. Karen. Alabama


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

khh said:


> I have to Agee with the labor issue. How long does it take to knot one? Sounds like she is taking advantage of the ladies. Karen. Alabama


Why not look at the positive rather than the negative? These ladies + one gent are doing something that they enjoy and they are doing in the company of others whom they also enjoy. What's the downside?


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

LindaH said:


> I think she should pay them more based on the cost she charges. Perhaps a percentage of what she charges the consumer. The purses are gorgeous but way out of my price range!


I didn't watch the episode, but I did read the article that someone linked in to this conversation. In that article the interviewer talked with with several of the knitters. The $17 came from the only male knitter in the group. He said they were paid by the inch and he figures he averages about $17 per purse. That amount is just for the knitting. They are provided everything they need to knit. 
This conversation is going quite parallel to conversations in my work camping forum. When people are willing to sign on to a contract which comes out to being paid less than minimum wage makes it harder for those who want a living wage, but you can't fault the person who is more interested in keeping busy thank earning an income.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

What a great idea. She has given the seniors a purpose and a way to make spending money. If you look at the purses there is a lot of hardware and finishing that happens to the knitted purse which would up the prices for retail. Also they don't have to purchase the yarn. This is a win win for all around. I am glad she got some money from the Sharks.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

her bags:


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I've made myself bags - felted and not - lined or not and know how much work can go into one, not to mention handles, closures etc.
I'm happy for her and the Purlettes +1, by now it should be more than +1.....how 'bout a mens group.
The reaction of the Sharks was heartwarming.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

dianeroy said:


> She has other labour, for felting and putting the purse together, plus add-ons: broaches, handles, feet, magnet closer, then there is overhead, heat, light, rent. So she isn't making $83. per purse. I checked the web-site and the handbag are lovely.
> 
> http://saraholiverhandbags.com


I agree. After looking at some of the purses on the site, there's a lot more to them than just knitting. (add cost of yarn, zippers, tassles, enhancements, labor for attaching all that stuff, marketing) among probably hidden things like linings. I don't spend that much on handbags, but if I did I'd like to have one of these. I don't see how she can get one of the bags completely finished for the amount she quoted ($43? about).


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

My cousin saw one of her purses and told me about the design. The price was $275.00 I made her one complete with vintage broach from Ebay lined it with brocade and used a chunky chain for the strap. I cost around $45.00 for materials and took me about 15 hours start to finish (I knit slow!). There certainly was no difficulty doing it. I knitted it in the round and then bound off half and kept going for the flap. I don't like side seams! I seamed the bottom before felting. I used a magnetic closure, zipper would have been better but I did not think of that! She wanted a mustard color, finding the right color was the hardest! Thanks for the web site, now I can see how close I was at the design! She loved the gift, I have never sold a purse. 

That is a lot of money!! Good for her.


----------



## khh (May 20, 2011)

Nanny's Knits said:


> Why not look at the positive rather than the negative? These ladies + one gent are doing something that they enjoy and they are doing in the company of others whom they also enjoy. What's the downside?


I don't like the idea that they are being taken advantage of. To me. Knitting is a skill Thx


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> Those "sharks" wouldn't have invested if they didn't see the potential. I don't see this as exploiting the elderly...I am almost 85 and would love to be part of that "team." It is feeling useful and part of something important. More power to the Purlettes +1 and Sarah! Hope she seeks some knitters in Novato (same county).


Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
Jovi


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Being part of a group and having something in common is as important as money. One cannot buy happiness or the feeling of being needed. jmo


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

keldebtar said:


> I just looked up her site as well as the purlettes. Very interesting. The purses are lovely. They are felted and many different styles!!!


i was looking for a site that tells us what happens after the knitting is finished


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

They are very pretty bags. However I wouldn't pay 100.00 for any bag. Maybe $50.00 or if bigger bag $100. I understand they are senior citizens, but so am I and $100 is a lot of money. But I wish them all well. It is wonderful that they are able to knit them and/or felt. Nancy


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> If you look at the Purlettes website you'll see that the knitters don't feel exploited but happy to be involved. There are certainly other costs involved other than the $17 (I think that is the correct number) and she provides the materials. The knitters are doing something they love to do to start with, and feel part of something. At my age I understand that completely.


it is so rewarding to feel useful and wanted at this age. keeps their minds effect and a purpose of being part of something.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Her contact information is on her website. Follow the link provided and you can easily contact her.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Unless she can convince celebrities to start carrying them and be photographed with them, it's bound to be a short lived trend. $17 each to make - including the yarn? She isn't doing all the knitting...even if machine knit versus hand knit by others, still kinda smells of sweat-shop labor to me.


Some of the purses sell for over $300.. And she pays the knitters $17.00??? :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

khh said:


> I don't like the idea that they are being taken advantage of. To me. Knitting is a skill Thx


Obviously they do not feel that way. These are seniors with a good deal of life experience and savvy. I doubt they want you to have a tag day for them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=Sarah+Oliver%27s+knitted+purses&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002

Whenever you want to find something just put the something in the search line and you will find it. Simple?????? You bet.

There is contact information, a video of the people who knit, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> If you look at the Purlettes website you'll see that the knitters don't feel exploited but happy to be involved. There are certainly other costs involved other than the $17 (I think that is the correct number) and she provides the materials. The knitters are doing something they love to do to start with, and feel part of something. At my age I understand that completely.


This is a perceptive comment. There are MANY costs other than the labor. Another thing I want to point out is the opportunity this provides for the seniors. People have already mentioned the sense of fulfillment and usefulness these knitters express. Think about the income itself. How many opportunities do you think exist for the elderly to earn money? I can tell you that there are VERY few ways . Even $17.00 would go a long way in a vending machine at an assisted living facility, for example. In the USA Medicaid is usually set up so that these people are only allowed to keep $30.00 spending money out of their pension; the remainder goes to the facility. Any way to earn extra spending money is wonderful and has a significant impact upon quality of life.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


Thank you, Jovi. I may do just that after my knee surgery next month! I'm sure I would enjoy it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What happens when the orders start pouring in, will she hire more knitters or do you think they will go overseas for even cheaper help?..It's great that the seniors find enjoyment out of this even though the amount they receive is minimal, I imagine it does supplement some of their income..The bags are attractive looking!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

jonibee said:


> What happens when the orders start pouring in, will she hire more knitters or do you think they will go overseas for even cheaper help?..It's great that the seniors find enjoyment out of this even though the amount they receive is minimal, I imagine it does supplement some of their income..The bags are attractive looking!


She said she is already looking into contacting other senior centers for more knitters right here in the USA.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

jonibee said:


> What happens when the orders start pouring in, will she hire more knitters or do you think they will go overseas for even cheaper help?..It's great that the seniors find enjoyment out of this even though the amount they receive is minimal, I imagine it does supplement some of their income..The bags are attractive looking!


On the show she said she had been contacted by other senior retirement communities across the country who were interested in participating in her business as knitters. I doubt she'll have to go overseas as there's a lot of interest from seniors right here in the U.S.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


Thank you for your perspective as one of the Purlettes + 1.
Do you feel that you are being taken advantage of? From your post-- I very much doubt it. Too many negative-Nellies posting on this thread.
Seems like a win, win arrangement to me.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

khh said:


> I don't like the idea that they are being taken advantage of. To me. Knitting is a skill Thx


No one is holding a gun to their heads.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> On the show she said she had been contacted by other senior retirement communities across the country who were interested in participating in her business as knitters. I doubt she'll have to go overseas as there's a lot of interest from seniors right here in the U.S.


Well that's good news to hear..I usually watch that show but missed that episode for some reason.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Nanny's Knits said:


> Thank you for your perspective as one of the Purlettes + 1.
> Do you feel that you are being taken advantage of? From your post-- I very much doubt it. Too many negative-Nellies posting on this thread.
> Seems like a win, win arrangement to me.


It is. I am not taken advantage of, quite the contrary. It is a pleasure to work for Sarah, she is very flexible and does not put pressure on you, you work at your own pace. I happen to knit very fast, so I finish much many than the average that she mentioned in a week (15 or more)
Jovi


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

khh, THEY do not feel taken advantage of, why does it bother you so much? I would love to be a member of a group that enjoyed doing something together as a unit, you must remember, not everyone has someone at their beck and call 24/7, and/or folks that come to visit them where they are. They feel a calling, and enjoy what they do, why is that so hard to see?


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Sammi said:


> khh, THEY do not feel taken advantage of, why does it bother you so much? I would love to be a member of a group that enjoyed doing something together as a unit, you must remember, not everyone has someone at their beck and call 24/7, and/or folks that come to visit them where they are. They feel a calling, and enjoy what they do, why is that so hard to see?


Sammy, you are absolutely right. I am an accountant and I know the labor laws and the value of money. Nobody, nobody in the group is taken advantage of!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

She gives the seniors the yarn to knit with.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


Gma11331. I watched the Shark Tank show Fri. Listening to what the other Purlettes they are having fun and keeping busy. So wonderful that they have found a purpose in life. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

They are stylish and very professional looking and the hardware for handbags is not inexpensive.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

flhusker said:


> Actually not. She is giving these retirees some in their 80s and 90s something to do and to feel they are still productive. No amount of money can do that. I applaud her for thinking of the elderly and giving them an outlet. Besides every small bit of cash helps when you get older believe me I know as at 73 I'm still doing craft shows every weekend under a tent with all the labor that entails.


Being as our supplemental insurance went up and likely will about 5-10% a year, I will be doing special orders and some shows too, because the budget will only handle so much in a few years! And I still like to play! Also fall asleep if nothing in my hands, lol!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Interesting to read all the comments. I did notice that recently there was a post about people being unable to sell their handcrafted items and make some money. Here we have someone who is not only giving others an opportunity to make a little spending money but has found a niche market for her product. It is not my taste in bags but I say kudos to her for creating a business and providing others with the pleasure of participating and earning while they do it.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very nice article, im impressed with the knitters, how nice for them and they do seem happy. i like the clutches.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

finntwin said:


> I missed it !!!


You can watch it on hulu.com if you don't have on-demand television


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I missed it, but the purses are beautiful!


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree!!! She should pay the purlettes a bit more.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys that didn't watch or record the show can watch on ABC on Demand, if you have cable.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

She isn't making $83 profit on each purse. First she has to buy the materials--I didn't see the show, but aside from the yarn, there might be zippers, clasps,etc. She has to pay business taxes, advertising costs, and maybe other costs related to owning a business. She might make $40-50 profit when all is said and done. It wouldn't be worth it if she made much less. I think $17 is a very fair price for the ladies who do the work. They like what they do and they don't have to spend a cent to do it. And they make spending money. What a great idea. I'm glad the Sharks saw the potential in it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

barbdpayne said:


> She isn't making $83 profit on each purse. First she has to buy the materials--I didn't see the show, but aside from the yarn, there might be zippers, clasps,etc. She has to pay business taxes, advertising costs, and maybe other costs related to owning a business. She might make $40-50 profit when all is said and done. It wouldn't be worth it if she made much less. I think $17 is a very fair price for the ladies who do the work. They like what they do and they don't have to spend a cent to do it. And they make spending money. What a great idea. I'm glad the Sharks saw the potential in it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I'm sure many of you saw the episode last night featuring Sarah Oliver and her hand-knit purses. She is located here in the county where I live but I'd never heard of her before. A small clutch purse sells for over $100. She has a group of knitters from the Redwood Retirement home and I think she said she paid them $17 per unit. I assume they knit the basic item and then it goes off somewhere for finishing. I would like to become one of her knitters not for the money but for something to do. She got a $250,000 investment from Shark Tank...not too shabby. Her knitters are called the Purlettes and there are several websites about them and the purses.


What a profit, $83.00 on each purse, I know there are other expenses, but not a bad chunk of change.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> She isn't making $83 profit on each purse. First she has to buy the materials--I didn't see the show, but aside from the yarn, there might be zippers, clasps,etc. She has to pay business taxes, advertising costs, and maybe other costs related to owning a business. She might make $40-50 profit when all is said and done. It wouldn't be worth it if she made much less. I think $17 is a very fair price for the ladies who do the work. They like what they do and they don't have to spend a cent to do it. And they make spending money. What a great idea. I'm glad the Sharks saw the potential in it.


Amen!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nanny's Knits said:


> Thank you for your perspective as one of the Purlettes + 1.
> Do you feel that you are being taken advantage of? From your post-- I very much doubt it. Too many negative-Nellies posting on this thread.
> Seems like a win, win arrangement to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

There are so many other costs involved as barbdpayne pointed out, also her internet site isn't exactly free and paying whoever set up and maintains that site, so add that into the mix.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Selling things as a business is far different than selling at craft shows and bazaars. Pricing is different, costs to produce the product are different, and the clientele and their purchasing objectives are different. So nice to hear of an American, well made product and a woman with a vision. I'm sure she has a business plan that informs her decision as to what the market will bear in terms of pricing. Having owned a small business, I know well all the hidden costs involved. Sounds like a win-win to me, too, AmyKnits.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


How exciting to have a Purlette amongst us. You are a celebrity of sorts 😃.

Thank you for your perspective. I think that sometimes you will find naysayers for a business like this, mostly from people who may feel that sense of "now why didn't I think of that?" There is always so much more involved in a business than what you see as a finished product; much more than someone who's selling at craft shows.

I might be one of those who are a little envious of Sarah. Kudos to her! It's good to know that she is well thought of and respected by her Purlettes +1.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> If you look at the Purlettes website you'll see that the knitters don't feel exploited but happy to be involved. There are certainly other costs involved other than the $17 (I think that is the correct number) and she provides the materials. The knitters are doing something they love to do to start with, and feel part of something. At my age I understand that completely.


Their website and their story in the article someone else posted is very reassuring. I do hope they continue to be successful and that they are the rule rather than the exception when it comes to mass producing knits and designer handbags!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Gma11331, I am one of Sarah's purlettes and I do not live at the Redwoods Home but at my own home, in San Rafael. I go once a week (Thursdays am) to the meetings at The Redwoods, turn in my work and receive new yarn. It is wonderful to chat with the other Purlettes and hear what is new in the business from Sarah. She is a caring, wonderful person! You could contact her via e-mail if you are interested in knitting for her. That's what I did.
> Jovi


Also reassuring! It's such a relief to hear of a successful home based business and you are all doing so well! Kudos to you all!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> How exciting to have a Purlette amongst us. You are a celebrity of sorts 😃.
> 
> Thank you for your perspective. I think that sometimes you will find naysayers for a business like this, mostly from people who may feel that sense of "now why didn't I think of that?" There is always so much more involved in a business than what you see as a finished product; much more than someone who's selling at craft shows.
> 
> ...


Shannon123, you are absolutely right


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> How exciting to have a Purlette amongst us. You are a celebrity of sorts 😃.
> 
> Thank you for your perspective. I think that sometimes you will find naysayers for a business like this, mostly from people who may feel that sense of "now why didn't I think of that?" There is always so much more involved in a business than what you see as a finished product; much more than someone who's selling at craft shows.
> 
> I might be one of those who are a little envious of Sarah. Kudos to her! It's good to know that she is well thought of and respected by her Purlettes +1.


👍👍👍


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Selling things as a business is far different than selling at craft shows and bazaars. Pricing is different, costs to produce the product are different, and the clientele and their purchasing objectives are different. So nice to hear of an American, well made product and a woman with a vision. I'm sure she has a business plan that informs her decision as to what the market will bear in terms of pricing. Having owned a small business, I know well all the hidden costs involved. Sounds like a win-win to me, too, AmyKnits.


Yep!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree, nice one of our KP'rs is one of the Purlettes! 
I for one would really enjoy knitting for Sarah! One can enjoy their hobby, yarn provided, plus a little extra income.....wonderful idea; wish her much success.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

cspaen34 said:


> Agree, nice one of our KP'rs is one of the Purlettes!
> I for one would really enjoy knitting for Sarah! One can enjoy their hobby, yarn provided, plus a little extra income.....wonderful idea; wish her much success.


That's the way I feel about knitting for charity.. The yarn is donated, and I learn something new.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

roseknit said:


> They are cute bags, but anyone would be mad to pay the prices for a felted purse.


You might not pay the price for these purses because you know how to make one. The people buying them don't know how it is done.


----------



## AuroraS63 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

